# How do I get Wicd to not ask for root pw? [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I have a laptop I've fixed up for my mom. I got rid of Windows and put Gentoo on it. I'm using Wicd. When I log in, it asks for the root password to continue. Is there any way to have Wicd not need the root password? I want it to start up and not bother the user about it. The user should also be able to switch to another access point without needing the root password. How do I do all this? Is there a group I should create or add regular users to?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Use the init script.

rc-update add wicd default

/etc/init.d/wicd start

And it shouldn't ask you password anymore.

----------

## audiodef

I've done this and it still asks for the root password when I log in as a regular user.

----------

## idella4

audiodef, just a thought.

What triggers the request for the password?  You are I assume in a kde or gnome.  Go to the icon for wicd if you can, add it to a panel or the desktop, and right click and access the properties.  See if it has a kdesu or gksu in the line for launching it.  If so, you can remove it.

Otherwise, find the executable,

ls -ld /file.

Consider 

chmod to your desire.

----------

## audiodef

I use XFCE, actually, so right-clicking doesn't bring up a launcher properties dialog. Wicd shows up in the XFCE task bar because it's one of the auto-started programs. 

What else can I check into?

----------

## idella4

audiodef,

did you try

ls -ld /file.

chmod to your desire.

?

Otherwise, there should be a conf file for it in /etc in which it would set the permission levels, otherwise set the permission levels yourself with the above

??

----------

## audiodef

Taking /etc/init.d/wicd out of the default runlevel and putting it in the boot level solved it. 

Thanks for the responses.   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## audiodef

Definitely nice. I want this laptop with Gentoo to work well for my mom, as I'm trying to get them away from Windows. They keep having problems that I know are caused by the usual flotsam and crap buildup around Windows. My dad even likes to rant about how he hates Windows. Well, here's my answer!

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, my parents are running on Ubuntu.

It's a good start  :Razz: 

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Taking /etc/init.d/wicd out of the default runlevel and putting it in the boot level solved it. 
> 
> Thanks for the responses.  

 

That's odd, 'default' should work right too...

oh well...

----------

## audiodef

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yeah, my parents are running on Ubuntu.
> 
> It's a good start 

 

Ubuntu is nice. I have a friend who keeps trying to sell me on Ubuntu despite the fact that I'm already familiar with it. I can't seem to make him understand I just like the coolness of DIY with Gentoo that Ubuntu doesn't quite have. I didn't put Ubuntu on my mom's laptop because I want to set things up in a very specific way and prevent other family members from being able to fuck it up. Not to make them sound bad, heh heh. I just want this laptop to not stop working because someone "did something" and I can't fix it right away because I live several states away.

----------

## audiodef

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

>  *audiodef wrote:*   Taking /etc/init.d/wicd out of the default runlevel and putting it in the boot level solved it. 
> 
> Thanks for the responses.   
> 
> That's odd, 'default' should work right too...
> ...

 

Whatever works, right?   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *audiodef wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Yeah, my parents are running on Ubuntu.
> 
> It's a good start  
> 
> Ubuntu is nice. I have a friend who keeps trying to sell me on Ubuntu despite the fact that I'm already familiar with it. I can't seem to make him understand I just like the coolness of DIY with Gentoo that Ubuntu doesn't quite have. I didn't put Ubuntu on my mom's laptop because I want to set things up in a very specific way and prevent other family members from being able to fuck it up. Not to make them sound bad, heh heh. I just want this laptop to not stop working because someone "did something" and I can't fix it right away because I live several states away.

 

Yeah, I know what you mean, automatic update and other stuff.

----------

## audiodef

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean, automatic update and other stuff.

 

Automatic foobar is more like it.

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, I always say to my parents, don't update the box, let me do it  :Razz: 

----------

## audiodef

That's what I'm going to insist upon from now on. Any computer problems, send it to me.   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, it's the best pratice if they don't want to get in trouble  :Razz: 

----------

## quanta

Yes, wicd doesn't ask for root password anymore after moving from defaults runlevel to boot runlevel. But it also doesn't detect my wired and wireless connection at boot time. 

- Open up the GUI and click on "Connect" button, it hangs at "Disconnecting connection"

- The wired connection disappear when trying`wicd-curses`

Here's snippet in the `wicd.log`:

```

Putting interface down

Releasing DHCP leases...

Setting false IP...

Stopping wpa_supplicant

Flushing the routing table...

Putting interface up...

Running DHCP with hostname gentoo

dhcpcd[5504]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

DHCP connection successful

Connecting thread exiting.

Sending connection attempt result success

```

I'm using version 1.7.1-r1 with python 2.7.2:

```
[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.0 (~)1.7.0-r1 1.7.1_beta2-r4 (~)1.7.1_pre20111210-r1 1.7.1_pre20120127 (~)1.7.1_pre20120127-r1 (~)1.7.1 (~)1.7.1-r1 {X ambiance +gtk ioctl libnotify mac4lin ncurses nls +pm-utils}

     Installed versions:  1.7.1-r1(11:27:01 AM 02/27/2012)(X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ambiance -ioctl -mac4lin)

     Homepage:            http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux
```

I saw the dependencies in the init script:

```
9 depend() {

10     need dbus

11     after hald

12 }
```

but how do I check to make sure that `dbus` is started successfully before wicd?

PS: `wicd` works fine in defaults runlevel after entering the root password.

---

UPDATE: Wed Feb 29 14:20:00 ICT 2012

I've emerged the stable version 1.7.1_pre20120127. Below is the logs when there is no connection after boot:

 *Quote:*   

> 2012/02/29 21:13:36 :: Using wired interface...eth0
> 
> 2012/02/29 21:13:41 :: Autoconnecting...
> 
> 2012/02/29 21:13:41 :: Attempting to autoconnect with wired interface...
> ...

 

You see the "Permission denied" error because I marked `/etc/resolv.conf` as immutable.

Pay attention to the bold line.

and this one is the logs when manually restarting wicd:

 *Quote:*   

> 2012/02/29 14:15:37 :: Using wired interface...eth0
> 
> 2012/02/29 14:15:43 :: Autoconnecting...
> 
> 2012/02/29 14:15:43 :: Putting interface downAttempting to autoconnect with wired interface...
> ...

 

This problem is similar to: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=121589, but the hardware clock is right and I can't found any script related to ntpdate in `/etc/wicd/scripts/postconnect/`.

Any ideas?

----------

## quanta

UPDATE Tue Mar 20 21:24:34 ICT 2012

Here's the relate wicd services which are started automatically at boot:

```
quanta    2692     1  1 21:13 ?        00:00:02 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py

root      3298     1  2 21:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py

root      3326  3298  3 21:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/monitor.py
```

and after restarting:

```
quanta    2692     1  1 21:13 ?        00:00:02 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py

root      3298     1  1 21:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py

root      3326  3298  1 21:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/monitor.py

root      3365     1  0 21:16 ?        00:00:00 wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /var/lib/wicd/configurations/0019cbf7e73f -D wext

```

As you can see, right now the question sounds like is why the wicd cannot automatically manage wpa_supplicant at boot?

----------

## quanta

 *quanta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This problem is similar to: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=121589, but the hardware clock is right and I can't found any script related to ntpdate in `/etc/wicd/scripts/postconnect/`.
> 
> 

 

Problem solved. Please take a look at this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/34645/7903

----------

